# Here she is!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well after quite a long wait here is our Dacia Duster! :thumb:



















I'll get some more pictures when I get a chance but this was as she stood when we picked her up.

She's a 1.5dci, 4WD, Laureate spec with the 'Adventurer' (black trim) pack added. I'm still absolutely stunned at the quality of the car and way it looks for the money we paid for it. Lets hope the reliability equals it's simplicity.

Oh and whilst I was at the Renault/Dacia dealers they had a Sandero Stepway on the forecourt. Basically the love child of a Duster and Sandero. :lol:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

You know what I think these cars look fantastic for the money. How would you rate the interior feel and build quality out of 10? 

These new car brands and less established brands I'm weary of but since I first saw these I thought the looked great.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I too would also be interested in your opinion on this car. More pics please.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Not got a good review t The Dacia Duster's refinement and handling are disappointing, it has a low NCAP safety rating and basic models are desperately short on equipment.

Dacia Duster


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow Alex she does look spot on! :argie:

As the others have said, I would be very interested in further updates as to how she feels, drives, what you love, don't like etc and yes some more photo's especially the interior when powered up (I like to see the displays :thumb:

Thanks for sharing - she is certainly a looker  - any early detailing plans?

All the best
Ben


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheers guys, first impression is very very good. A decent thud when you close the door, all the switches and buttons feel like any other Renault of the last 5 years or so as most of the parts are borrowed from the Renault range.

Interior is good, I mean it's not VAG quality but it's not like getting in a 60s Land Rover either. I'll get some pictures of the interior over the weekend.

Handling is what I'd expect of a tall car of this nature, soft and comfortable and not amazing round corners but I'm comparing to the others cars I own which are all hot hatches so to me it feels very refined haha.



phillipnoke said:


> Not got a good review t The Dacia Duster's refinement and handling are disappointing, it has a low NCAP safety rating and basic models are desperately short on equipment.


Personally I just wouldn't buy the base model, no radio, wind down windows and a 1.6 petrol and FWD but for it's size it's still a bargain at £9k brand new!

This is the opposite end of the spec list so has stability control (which hindered the Ncap on the base model) and all the equipment you'd want in a day to day car.

The whole Ncap rating has been brought up on here before and it's based on the basic model which only scores 3. Due to the current way the ratings are worked out, it means the entire range gets 3 where as actually the model with the ESC option ticked would get 5 stars as passenger safety is very good.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

She looks a bit of a beast! As long as you your happy with your choice that's all that matters.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice looking car, enjoy. 
I'd personally lose the 4WD badge on the right of the rear window though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Beancounter said:


> Very nice looking car, enjoy.
> I'd personally lose the 4WD badge on the right of the rear window though.


I'd take the badges off too.

The colour combo suits it well. Quite a chunky girl ain't she.....:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great I really like these. If I was looking for a new motor would have one in a minute.

Looks much better with the arch trim than without. Look forward to seeing pics of the inside too.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good. I like how people these days say its basic for a modern car. Id be happy if my car had a button that tells me my mpg.

Id lose the arch trims. I think they look much better without them but who am I to say 

Good work


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well we've just done a fairly substantial road trip in the Duster this weekend from Surrey to Castle Coombe and back. I must admit I'm hugely impressed, it was quiet, comfortable and a genuine pleasure to drive.

We had four adults in the car, bags in the boot, aircon on the whole way and it saw 47mpg which I expect would go up significantly once run in. Plus it's normally just me and the Mrs so the car won't normally be that laden.

I gave the interior a once over this afternoon and had a good look at all the finer details. From the drivers perspective, the car to me it just feel like a budget car. The engine pulls well (still running in though), plenty of grip although obviously doesn't corner like my Clio, it's quiet and absorbs the bumps well.

The rear of the car is more where you notice the cost saving. Very basic rear bench although our model has electric rear windows and door speakers. The boot is spacious but the boot floor is simply a rectangular piece of chip board carpeted, not really the end of the world though and with a boot liner it's as good as any other boot.

Provided the reliability is what I hope, I am over the moon with the car. From the drivers seat and looking at it from the outside it's very impressive.

Vents stolen from a Renault wind, MP3/CD head unit, aircon, trip computer, leather steering wheel...





































Windows switches and door handle exactly the same as the Clio/Twingo.



















Interior roof storage.










12v power socket in the rear parcel shelf.




























No attempt made to disguise who makes the engine, which is also shared with the Renault Megane/Clio etc as well as various Nissans.










Finally the key, a Renault key without the logo on the back! lol












Paintmaster1982 said:


> Looks good. I like how people these days say its basic for a modern car. Id be happy if my car had a button that tells me my mpg.


I agree, we've all become very expectant (myself included) that we all need keyless entry, climate control, auto headlights, cruise control and various luxuries.

This car has what I expect on a modern car, electric windows, aircon, electric mirrors, decent stereo and that's it apart from really liking how it looks and costs.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

has it got a diff lock?


----------



## PTR101 (Jun 14, 2013)

I was very close to buying one of these. 

The only thing that stopped me was, when I asked about the lead time, the dealer said "Err well, right now it's probably somewhere around four months".

I was in a position where I needed a car much sooner than that so had to pass. How long did you have to wait from order to delivery?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

andy monty said:


> has it got a diff lock?


It allows you to switch from 2wd, auto which puts power to the back should your front wheels slip or 4wd for off roading which switches back to auto mode over 40mph. Is that what you meant mate?

I'm not expert with 4x4 vehicles.



PTR101 said:


> I was very close to buying one of these.
> 
> The only thing that stopped me was, when I asked about the lead time, the dealer said "Err well, right now it's probably somewhere around four months".
> 
> I was in a position where I needed a car much sooner than that so had to pass. How long did you have to wait from order to delivery?


We waited around 3 months I think but we were lucky as we didn't need the family car until September so there was no rush. Also gave us time to sell the Mrs Twingo 133 so we were in no hurry.

The problem was that the number of orders expected was around 1,000 vehicles and they received four times that.

After a few months of them stocking up they'll have them available within weeks of an order as they'll be shipping them over in advance of orders. With these being a new brand they didn't anticipate their popularity.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great stuff Alex! thanks for the pictures. It does sound and look like you get real value for more and that is good in anybody's book. Nice one, chuffed for you :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Ben, the Mrs dropped me at the station for work this morning and I'm still impressed.

I know it's novel in terms of size and driving position etc but the purposeful look of it I'm really liking.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it looks great :thumb:

The interior looks good too and as the parts are all Renault and quite old, they should prove to be durable and reliable as they are tried and tested.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it's a great buy, some cars will lose more in the first year than the basic one costs, 
as long as your ok with what it is and what to expect out of it. It's a lot of car for the money.
I'd have one no problem
Good luck with it mate.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i've always liked these, and as said before, would love one as a taxi (you should see some of the crappy roads we have to drive up)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well for crappy roads this car is ideal, it eats up pot holes and bumps like nothing I've ever owned. 

Admittedly I can't say how much better it is over it's rivals but from what I'm used it's got a great ride.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the main issue will be resale time as it'll be worth about 50p out if warranty. 

Reckon £3000 as a 3 year old trade in.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We considered that but we're in no rush to sell it. Were actually considering paying for the extended warrant to make it 5 years. 

Will wait and see as these cars have been surprisingly popular, as in Renault received 3,000 more orders than they anticipated. There were examples of these cars selling pre-registered for more than they would be new at one point.

The proof in the pudding is in the tasting though.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice looking soft roader IMHO. Here they are marketed as Renault Dusters, so if you want to be a bit different and change the grill/boot badges to Renault, I could probably get some for you from the dealers! (no idea of price mind!).


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Look a fine piece of kit..I have a feeling it might be like the skoda was a few years ago, no one loved it but it proved itself to be a fine car well built and is now probably one of the best VAG vehicles on the road. As to basic..I rememebr the triumph herald when a heater was an optional extra. it amazes me how people get lost in the extras. I had an Audi A8, which had everything on it, they were hardly used by me as once I had adjusted it I never re-adjusted it. I wonder if they are not really pointless versus hand operation. But my opinion. Your duster looks like a very fine car, its getting a good name here in Holland..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

transtek said:


> Nice looking soft roader IMHO. Here they are marketed as Renault Dusters, so if you want to be a bit different and change the grill/boot badges to Renault, I could probably get some for you from the dealers! (no idea of price mind!).


Funnily enough I had been looking at the Renault grills and things on E-bay.

Only really need a rear badge, front grille and alloy wheel badges and it would be a Renault as it is in other countries. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Funnily enough I had been looking at the Renault grills and things on E-bay.
> 
> Only really need a rear badge, front grille and alloy wheel badges and it would be a Renault as it is in other countries. :thumb:


Do it, you know you want to :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

andy monty said:


> has it got a diff lock?


Would guess not :thumb:

Cracking motor tho, would love one. That mpg is good too, only getting 34 in my 2004 santa fe.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

We just have to learn to pronounce Dacia properly now.

Its Daachia, not Daceya as James May says.

Residuals dont look too bad. All the PCPs I can find show the laurate dci model at £5000 after 4 years, so based on list of £15k, thats £10k over 4 years, so £200 a month, so not too bad.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If that's correct on the residuals then actually it's not much worse than the Twingo 133 my Mrs had before. 

Also being the Laureate dci with 4WD it is generally the more appealing model. 

Admittedly the non 4WD model of this car would be about £2k less but apart from the drive train doesn't have the extra ground clearance, sump protection and spare wheel in the boot.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hows this going Alex? Were looking into chopping the Antara in for possibly a Duster, or a freeway/stepway? as I quite like them! As we are considering our options on re locating etc we want to minimise our costs & the Antara's mpg is dire  Only 35mpg on av atm. Its still a lovely car & great poke. 

Ideally I'd have a Capture! I love the thing, but a little pricey for a good spec one.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

You won't get that much more from the duster though. Plus add in depreciation and it probably makes sense to keep the vauxhall. 

It sounds like you like it anyway.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Having done a bit of reading up the depreciation is actually no different to any other new car. If anything the residuals on the 4x4 DCI Duster is actually rather good.

As for ownership, absolutely loving it. Every time I get in the car I'm impressed with how it goes and what it feels like to drive.

We've only managed 500 miles in it so far so still at the running in period but so far so good.

Engine returns around 40mpg round town, that's with the A/C on most of the time. On a longer run we saw 50mpg with four adults. Once run in more (around 3k) I've been told 60mpg is easily achieved on a long run.



T.D.K said:


> You won't get that much more from the duster though. Plus add in depreciation and it probably makes sense to keep the vauxhall.


Not quite sure what you're basing that other than looking at the size of the car itself. It actually weighs almost the same as the Megane estate which also happens to use the same engine.

For such a torquey little engine, even in a relatively big car like the Duster it managers to pull it along nicely and give good MPG. Never feels underpowered in the Duster.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice motor Alex, great value for money without a doubt. Will help keep the miles off the RS225 :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha I don't have much fear of mileage going on that mate, or the Twingo for that matter! lol


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Alex, I meant depreciation on the antara. I just meant saving a little bit on mpg would probably be less than the hit on depreciation.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aah I'm with you mate. 

Yeah it's a tricky one to calculate. Doesn't always add up to chop a car in for something newer/more expensive to buy yet more efficient on fuel when you factor in loss on the car you're chopping in.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats on the new car, I test drove the 0.9tce stepway and was very impressed with it, it's only a 0.9 3 cylinder engine but the turbo pulls it along nicely. In fact I ordered one for the missus but the delivery date kept getting pushed back from September, when I ordered it in July, to Nov/Dec a couple of weeks ago, I needed a car quicker than that, so I cancelled the stepway. 

One clever cost saving thing on the stepway, is the wheels appear to be alloys, but they are wheel trims in the shape of the steel wheel.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

You know what I didn't know that about the wheel trim alloy lookalikes haha. 

Having said that the Vauxhaull Insignia my mates mother in law drives does the same trick so guess it's not just a Dacia thing! lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I knew about the fake alloys, and I thought they were available for the duster too, maybe wrong though


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The Laureate model comes with the alloys we have, the other two models come with two variations of steel rims. The ones on the mid spec model are quite smart.

Swapped all four door speakers today with Alpine 13cm co-axials.


----------



## matt5559 (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you still go the Duster? If so how has it been?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well me and he separated but have a little'un together so still know the car.

By all accounts still working well, doesn't get as much cleaning as I'd like but appears to be holding together well and no trips needed to the dealership!


----------

